# Any advice for a californian moving to china for work?



## kaliboy007 (Dec 1, 2012)

I will be living in china but still employed by an American company. I have traveled to china in the past but never lived.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Most important: fix your contract terms financially and legally. Especially think about the tuition cost (in case of kids) and repatriation (after contract termination). Make sure your employer is able to fix a working permit. The rest is more or less depending on the location your going to be working from.


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

One of my very good friends is from Cali.
If you want to drop me a P.M. I will give you his email.
You guys can chat with all your things in common.

Gra.


----------



## GreenGene (Oct 27, 2012)

If you are coming to work, I agree with the other poster above - you MUST have your signed and sealed contract in hand with all the verbal promises made to you spelled out clearly in black and white. I sure hope you are not coming to teach because they pay slaves better! When you get here hook up with some Vets that have been here a while. Come to Frank's Place in Lido - a local sports bar and you will make friends quickly.


----------



## Vincent China (Dec 27, 2012)

*Moving to China*

Hello kaliboy,

I live in China since 1 year and i enjoy it, i wish you to enjoy this new adventure !!

I'm working in China for the American leader in relocation industry for international moves. We have around 1000 offices in United States and 6 in China in the main cities as Beijing, Shanghai, Hong-Kong, Shenzhen, Guangzhou, and Chengdu.
Then if you need some information about household moving to China, you can send me a private message.

Wish you Merry Christmas !!

Vincent.


----------

